# Thinking ahead about wheels



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Ack! The top looks like a 19 to me now :dunno:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

Malachi, I think this one looks more realistic now.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Still thinking about wheels...

For those who have bought non OEM polished wheels, is the color Titanium Silver?

I really like the way my current M66 wheels match the paint and I would hate to lose that. My local dealer is selling M66 for about $500/wheel. Has anybody seen better pricing?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> My local dealer is selling M66 for about $500/wheel. Has anybody seen better pricing?


 Did you damage your wheels? I'm just wondering why you are pricing the same wheels you already have?

I had Hartge Classics and the paint matched pretty well. It wasn't, like EXACT, but neither were my stock style 32's. 'Polished' wheels would be closer to chrome- like my BBS RKII's- than stock. The RKII's aren't that bad, but they're definately NOT TiAg.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi,

If your budget permits, a nice contrast to your car's body color would be BBS' 'diamond black' (I think that's what they call it) finish they offer on a few of there wheels. The diamond black looks really sharp with the polished lip :thumbup: 

-Mark


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

I`ll vote for stock rims. Style 37, 65, 32 ...


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i like your current oem wheels than these aftermarket wheels.....









just my $.02


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I lilke the wheels you are considering. They are clean looking. I also liked the M66 wheels you currently have and I had on my car but my personal preference is for the M-Parallels (style 37). There are some replica versions out there but I went for the OEM M-Parallels because they are forged instead of cast as the replicas are and with the roads around here I wanted a strong wheel. The OEMs are about a pound lighter each than the replicas which isn't a big deal but I figured every pound of unsprung weight saved is a good thing. I don't think the ride quality was degraded at all by going to 18" from 17" but, in addition to concerns about bending and breaking, that is the reason I didn't go any larger. I do think that transient turning response is slightly improved, which was my other reason for the upgrade. I thought that the price I got them for at Chapman BMW of Scottsdale was pretty reasonable. That's my experience and reasoning but, as stated, the great thing about wheels is that they personalize a car so choose what you personally like.


----------



## TheGOdfather (Jul 11, 2004)

waapples said:


> *big phat lips*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn need to get one of those :thumbup:


----------



## bseidner (Jul 22, 2004)

*M66 rims on the 540*

Guys, I have a 540 sport 6 speed and just did the rim tire upgrate. I loved my M66 rims but I just changed up to the M5 rims which are 18x8 with 20 offset in front and 18x9.5 with 27 offset in rear. No M5 fenders needed and did not roll either. I went with 265 in the back (they fit up front as well!). I have my M66 rims for sale - let me know if you are interested.

I am changing my diff from 2.81 (stock) to 3.15(which is what is shipped with the automatic). I did not go with the LSD for costs reasons. A 3.15 Quaife was 3200.00 and a 3.38 or other were $3700. The M5 does come with a 3.45 LSD but you need to install the drive shaft and half shafts as well.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Did you damage your wheels? I'm just wondering why you are pricing the same wheels you already have?
> 
> I had Hartge Classics and the paint matched pretty well. It wasn't, like EXACT, but neither were my stock style 32's. 'Polished' wheels would be closer to chrome- like my BBS RKII's- than stock. The RKII's aren't that bad, but they're definately NOT TiAg.


My wheels have some curb rash but I am messing with the winter/summer wheel thing. Last time I changed out the tires the wheels were not balanced correctly then they told me that the wheels were bent. I took them to another place and they were able to balance my wheels just fine.

Anyway, I just think having two sets of wheels works best. So, if I don't find wheels that I really like I was thinking of getting another set of M66 (I would actually buy 1 front and two rears since I already have a front as a spare). I just really like the way it looks when everything is clean and the silver of the wheels match the paint perfectly.

I hope that answers the question.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

markseven said:


> Malachi,
> 
> If your budget permits, a nice contrast to your car's body color would be BBS' 'diamond black' (I think that's what they call it) finish they offer on a few of there wheels. The diamond black looks really sharp with the polished lip :thumbup:
> 
> -Mark


I think I am being weird about this but I really like the look of the wheels matching the paint. 

I just think it looks elegant.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> I lilke the wheels you are considering. They are clean looking. I also liked the M66 wheels you currently have and I had on my car but my personal preference is for the M-Parallels (style 37). There are some replica versions out there but I went for the OEM M-Parallels because they are forged instead of cast as the replicas are and with the roads around here I wanted a strong wheel. The OEMs are about a pound lighter each than the replicas which isn't a big deal but I figured every pound of unsprung weight saved is a good thing. I don't think the ride quality was degraded at all by going to 18" from 17" but, in addition to concerns about bending and breaking, that is the reason I didn't go any larger. I to think that transient turning response is slightly improved, which was my other reason for the upgrade. I thought that the price I got them for at Chapman BMW of Scottsdale was pretty reasonable. That's my experience and reasoning but, as stated, the great thing about wheels is that they personalize a car so choose what you personally like.


I was thinking right along with you in terms of performance and weight. I considered the Style 37 in the 18" but I got hung up on the color. It seems more light a regular silver than the titanium silver. Can you noticed a difference?


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

bseidner said:


> Guys, I have a 540 sport 6 speed and just did the rim tire upgrate. I loved my M66 rims but I just changed up to the M5 rims which are 18x8 with 20 offset in front and 18x9.5 with 27 offset in rear. No M5 fenders needed and did not roll either. I went with 265 in the back (they fit up front as well!). I have my M66 rims for sale - let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I am changing my diff from 2.81 (stock) to 3.15(which is what is shipped with the automatic). I did not go with the LSD for costs reasons. A 3.15 Quaife was 3200.00 and a 3.38 or other were $3700. The M5 does come with a 3.45 LSD but you need to install the drive shaft and half shafts as well.


Thanks.

I really would like to do that Quaife mod.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Malachi said:


> I think I am being weird about this but I really like the look of the wheels matching the paint.
> 
> I just think it looks elegant.


Dude- It's your ballpark- you get to play how you like! Nothin wrong with that at all! :thumbup:


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Malachi said:


> I was thinking right along with you in terms of performance and weight. I considered the Style 37 in the 18" but I got hung up on the color. It seems more light a regular silver than the titanium silver. Can you noticed a difference?


Actually, the style 37s have a machined face to the spokes and lip with a silver/grey paint on the sides of the spokes and inside of the lip. I really do not like chrome wheels but I think the machined face looks purposeful and classy. I do agree with you that the silver paint on the wheels you are considering looks good, especially with a Tit silver car. Oh, and with a stock sport suspension there were no fender mods required at all.

I would love to have a Quaife, even more than a 3.15 although I would love to have both. I was told that the 3.15 would negate my cruise control, something I don't use a lot but like to have when I do use it. The Quaife is a better dif than the M5 LSD and would be handy to have in snow.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> Dude- It's your ballpark- you get to play how you like! Nothin wrong with that at all! :thumbup:


Definitly


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Tahoe said:


> Actually, the style 37s have a machined face to the spokes and lip with a silver/grey paint on the sides of the spokes and inside of the lip. I really do not like chrome wheels but I think the machined face looks purposeful and classy. I do agree with you that the silver paint on the wheels you are considering looks good, especially with a Tit silver car. Oh, and with a stock sport suspension there were no fender mods required at all.
> 
> I would love to have a Quaife, even more than a 3.15 although I would love to have both. I was told that the 3.15 would negate my cruise control, something I don't use a lot but like to have when I do use it. The Quaife is a better dif than the M5 LSD and would be handy to have in snow.


Thanks for the clarification on the finish of the style 37 wheels. I suspected it was a little different but could not put my finger on it.

Your car looks sharp. I just noticed that you have one of the mods I have been thinking about...the front aero spoiler. Can I ask you what the drive out price was for that mod?


----------



## wolverine (Aug 12, 2004)

Go with the 18's - if you're gonna spend the money, you don't want to regret getting the 18's!!

Looks great.


----------



## TheGOdfather (Jul 11, 2004)

a friend of my mine is selling this for $1500










what do u guys think? is it ok


----------

